# Uh oh tank fever, should I do it?



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Cichlid People,

So all the work on my African tank coming to an end for my first phase I am thinking of upgrading my Central American cichlid tank but I have a few questions.

Question 1:

The girlfriend will not let place a tank anywhere on the first floor. So I might be stuck with the guest bedroom. Anyone have a tank in a room that isn't visited often?

Question 2:

What tank mates can I get in a 125 G with a Jack Dempsey?


----------



## Cartem2 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have my Oscars and growout tanks in the basement and only go down there once a day to feed them. They seem to be more happy to see me every morning than the fish in my living room that see me all the time do.


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

I am trying to convince the girlfriend this is a good idea. I started with a 125G in the guest bedroom and she countered with 30G. - she wants me to down size. * Might be a tough battle. *


----------



## heaya (Oct 18, 2011)

I like to see the behavior of my fish, so I don't think I could stick a tank in an extra/unvisited room. That being said, if I ended up in the same situation, I probably would make some way for this room to be visited more 

Maybe the selling point with the 125 g would be that you have to have this footprint to have any "cool/pretty" fish. Tell her that you won't give them feeders!?  Let her pick out a fish for it? This is almost my same selling point for people trying to get their girlfriends/wives into playing wow.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

My tanks are in a spare bedroom. I live in a two bedroom, two bath apartment alone, but I really like the other room being a "fishroom". I have a closet in the room that holds all of the fish goodies, the water change stuff stays in the spare bathroom. So all in all, it keeps everything clutter free. Plus, its nice to keep that room shut when all of my buddies come over so I don't have to deal with the stupid Q and A session. College = new people coming over= same questions= old.

I had a tank in the living room and I do miss not being able to see the fish as much. It's nice to be able to look over and check things out while your on the computer, doing homework, playing ps3, ect lol.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a bunch of tanks that are visited once a day just for feeding. Most of my fish are home alone 15 hrs of the day except Sundays. I have a 125 ebjd tank with a regular jd. There are many options here jds can tolerate a lot of different tank mates. Salvinis, concivts ,botias, large body tetras/barb , BN plecos, just to name a few. I agree with letting here pick out a fish. Let her buy a CA cichlid that will get 6"+(get a Juvi) that she really likes and stick it in her 30g. This will give you the upper hand since you have the footprint to support her fish.LOL I went through this with my GF and she ended up with her Jag and the other 11 tanks are mine.


----------



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

When the question is a new tank the answer should always be yes lol.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

If you can't put the tanks in the main room and don't get to see them, it seems that maybe you should get some web cams set up with a nice color monitor, so you can keep an eye on them at work or in the other room. :wink:


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

vann59 said:


> If you can't put the tanks in the main room and don't get to see them, it seems that maybe you should get some web cams set up with a nice color monitor, so you can keep an eye on them at work or in the other room. :wink:


Sounds so silly but so sensible at the same time....

I'd also like to be able to control the temp and lighting over the web...


----------



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

The guys on the big bang theory did it well the lights at least lol i'm sure theres an app for that hahaha


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

So I am breaking the girlfriend down:

- I asked for a 125G
- she countered with 30G
- nothing fits in a 30G - 75G (minimum) 
- I got a yes but has to be after Christmas

It's getting better.


----------



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

tell her you can trade up to a 125 lol


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

key word is GIRL FRIEND,

Your not married yet, lay down the law lol.


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

ahud said:


> key word is GIRL FRIEND,
> 
> Your not married yet, lay down the law lol.


Yeah! I think the new law will be no sex until the 125G is out of the house.


----------



## DavidH (Mar 11, 2011)

Just tell her the 125 is a 75. Would she even know?


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Long road ahead of you dude lol.


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh! She would know, we currently have a 90 - our new 75 would look quite a bit bigger  I had a 75 before the move but the movers dropped the tank.


----------



## heaya (Oct 18, 2011)

congrats on the yes!
why does it have to be after christmas though!? i mean that's better than nothing, but after means waiting longer for it to cycle 

you said this would be upgrading a central american tank you already have? what fish are in there right now?

if you haven't started lurking craigslist for some good deals, start. maybe if a great one pops up she'll let you get it sooner than later.


----------



## SEAN420 (Nov 24, 2011)

lmao


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

I wish life was this easy, the future missus is going on a business trip soon and I asked the sensible question:

Me: What if you came back and the dresser was replaced by a new fish tank in the guest bedroom?

Girl-friend: I would say "That is silly, you would go to this length" - if this is what you truly want another fish tank - go for it

Me: All you would do is say the sentence "That is silly, you would go to this length", I have to weigh-in the pros and cons - so far it does not seem to bad.


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

Hee! We have just the opposite problem. All of our fishtanks are main floor... of course there's a few added beams in the basement. We just bought a 265 and I'm trying to persuade my boyfriend to have it on the main floor also. He's insisting on the basement!!

Granted, he's worried about the floor, and wants a fish room down there. But seriously, I don't want to go into the basement to admire our fish!


----------



## bluebirdnanny (Jul 18, 2011)

DavidH said:


> Just tell her the 125 is a 75. Would she even know?


Hahaha!!! I would know but then I'd be the one wanting the bigger tank! How about floor supports and a 300 gallon?????? Room of two tanks and a couch with reclining ends with cup holders! Perfect!!!


----------



## AquaticTurtleGuy (Dec 23, 2011)

i have a 125 gallon tank in a spare bedroom right now and all my fish are more excited to see me than when i had them in my bedroom in a smaller tank. i think having a separate room for the tank really sets the mood of the room and gives the tank and its inhabitants the showcase it and they deserve (= and throw some other big cichlids in there as well and a pleco would be nice.


----------

